# أغرب الظواهر الطبيعية شوفوهـــــــــــا!!!!!!!!



## staregypt (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أغرب الظواهر الطبيعية

الأحجار المتدحرجة

أبطال قصتنا الأولى هي هذه الأحجار









تستطيعون وبمجرد النظر إلى هذه الصورة ملاحظة أن هذا الحجر وغيره من  الأحجار التي حوله تحركت لمسافة كبيرة نسبياً. لكن أين الغرابة هنا؟
 الغرابة تكمن في أنه لم يقم أحد (إنسان أو حيوان أو أي شيء نعرفه) بتحريك  هذه الأحجار التي يتعدى وزنها الـ100 كجم من مكانها، ولم يجد العلماء أي تفسير طبيعي لكيفية تحركها حتى اليوم!!





 المكان هو بحيرة جافة في وادي الموت بجبال بانامينت في كاليفورنيا جنوب غرب  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وفيه تحدث هذه الظاهرة الجيولوجية الغامضة  التي حيرت العلماء لعقود. قد تظنون أن السبب هو الرياح، وهذا ما ظنه البعض في البداية أيضاً، لكن لو كانت الرياح هي السبب لكانت كل الصخور قد تحركت في اتجاه واحد بشكل منتظم، أما ما يحدث فهو أن الصخور التي تكون متراصة بجانب بعضها تتحرك في اتجاهات مختلفة بسرعات مختلفة ولمسافات مختلفة!!





ولا يزال البحث جارياً لمعرفة سبب هذه الظاهرة العجيبة!
2. الأعمدة البازلتية:





هل تصدقون أن هذه التشكيلات الهندسية الدقيقة هي ظاهرة طبيعية دون أي تدخل من الإنسان؟!
 يطلق على هذه الصخور اسم الأعمدة البازلتية، وهي أعمدة من الصخور البركانية  التي كانت في الأصل عبارة عن حمم بركانية خرجت نتيجة ثوران أحد البراكين،  حيث تنتشر هذه الحمم حول البركان حسب اتجاه ميلان الأرض ودرجة لزوجتها،  وعندما تبرد تنكمش على نفسها في صورة شقوق هندسية الشكل (خماسية أو سداسية أو سباعية أو …)!





 ومن أشهر وأجمل الأماكن التي توجد فيها هذه الأعمدة هي بوابة العمالقة على ساحل إيرلندا:






وهذه صورة مدهشة أخرى للأعمدة البازلتية:




3. الفجوات الزرقاء:





 تبدو كما لو كانت ثقباً في قاع البحر! لكنها في الحقيقة عبارة عن كهف عملاق تحت سطح الماء:





 ويظهر هذا الكهف في صورة دائرية منتظمة وتكون جدرانه حادة الانحدار، لذا يعطي للمياه التي تقع فوقه لونا مميزاً عما حولها لأن المياه فيه عميقة ما يجعلها أكثر قتامة مما حولها:





ولذا تجدون أن لها هذا المظهر المهيب!
 4. سحب الماماتوس:
 ما هو شعورك إذا شاهدت هذه المشهد أمامك؟!:





بغض النظر عن مدى الرعب الذي قد تشعر به حينها، ليست هذه السحب مؤشراً على  نهاية العالم، بل هي مؤشر لكي تعود إلى المنزل بأقصى سرعة لأنها تدل على  قرب حدوث عاصفة أو إعصار!





تحدث هذه الظاهرة المدهشة غالباً كجزء من سحب المزن الركامية ، وتتكون هذه  السحب غالباً من الثلج، وتمتد لمئات الأميال في كل الاتجاهات.





 وتأتي هذه السحب كما ذكرنا لتنظر بقدوم الأسوأ، لكنها تأتي في بعض الأحيان بعده!
5.أعمدة الضوء:
 بعد أن شاهدنا أعمدة البازلت على الأرض، سنشاهد أعمدة الضوء في السماء!





 يظهر الضوء في هذه الظاهرة المدهشة والبديعة على شكل أعمدة منتظمة بطريقة  عجيبة، والسبب يكون انعكاس الضوء عن كريستالات الثلج سواء كان قادماً في الأصل من الشمس أو من مصدر صناعي كأعمدة إضاءة في طريق أو غيرها من مصادر الإضاءة الأخرى.





ويختلف مشهد هذه الأعمدة حسب الزاوية والمكان الذي تنظر إليها منه!





وهذه صورة أخرى لظاهرة أعمدة الضوء المدهشة:





وبأعمدة الضوء نختم  رحلتنا لأغرب ظواهر الطبيعة،
منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول

​


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> أغرب الظواهر الطبيعية
> 
> الأحجار المتدحرجة
> 
> ...


*شكرا" لك
*​ *شكرا" لك
*​ *شكرا" لك
*​


----------



## staregypt (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا لمشاركتك
:08::08::08:
​


----------



## staregypt (8 نوفمبر 2011)

_شكرا يا أخت ايرينى على التقييم الغالى
نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورتى
:lightbulb::lightbulb::lightbulb:
_​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بالفعل اشياء غريبه والله له فى خقله عجائب لا حصر لها شكرا حبيبتى للموضوع الاكتر من رائع الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## red333 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات رائعة
شكرا لك


----------



## staregypt (8 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> بالفعل اشياء غريبه والله له فى خقله عجائب لا حصر لها شكرا حبيبتى للموضوع الاكتر من رائع الرب يبارك مجهودك​


_نورتــــــــــــــــــــى يا قمر
:new8::new8::new8:
_​


----------



## staregypt (8 نوفمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> معلومات رائعة
> شكرا لك


_شكرا لمشاركتك
ربنا معاك
:94::94::94:
_​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

وااو اشكالها رائعةةةةة


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وااو اشكالها رائعةةةةة


_

ميرسى يا جى جى مشاركتك كمان رااااااااااااائعة
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورتينى
:99::99::99:
_​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا ع الموضوع *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع روعه فعلا ظواهر غريبه جدا
بس طبعا الهنا قادر علي كل شئ
لانه من خلق الكون وما فيه

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *شكرا ع الموضوع *


_

شكرا جدا 
لمشاركتك
:warning::warning:
_​


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع روعه فعلا ظواهر غريبه جدا
> بس طبعا الهنا قادر علي كل شئ
> لانه من خلق الكون وما فيه
> 
> شكرا للموضوع




_طبعا الهنا قادر على كل شىء
شكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
:Love_Letter_Open:
_​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ورااائع
شكرااا ياقمر​


----------



## as-alasuwte (9 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات حلوووووووووووة

وصوووووور جميلة

شكراً على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا الموضوع يا ستار ايجيبت و اغرب شئ ظاهرة الأحجار لأنى كل شئ فى الموضوع صحيح غريب لكن له تفسير علمى إلا موضوع الحجارة ده!!!!!


----------



## marmora jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

حلوين جدا بجد وشكلهم تحفة اوي
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## staregypt (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع جميل ورااائع
> شكرااا ياقمر​



ميرسى كتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير لمشاركتك
نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورتينى
:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## staregypt (10 نوفمبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حلوين جدا بجد وشكلهم تحفة اوي
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


_ميرسى جدا بجد
مشاركتك جميلة
نورتينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
:999:
_​


----------



## staregypt (10 نوفمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> جميل جدا الموضوع يا ستار ايجيبت و اغرب شئ ظاهرة الأحجار لأنى كل شئ فى الموضوع صحيح غريب لكن له تفسير علمى إلا موضوع الحجارة ده!!!!!


_

هاهاهاها
طبعا غريبة
شكرا جدا لمشاركتك
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورتينى
:Love_Letter_Send:
_​


----------



## staregypt (10 نوفمبر 2011)

as-alasuwte قال:


> معلومات حلوووووووووووة
> 
> وصوووووور جميلة
> 
> شكراً على الموضوع الجميل​



_شكرا جدا لمشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نــــــــــــــــــــــورتنى
:Love_Letter_Send:
_​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (10 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادي ربنا يباركك  جميلة وبنفس الوقت غريبة جدا  جدا الف شكر


----------



## staregypt (10 نوفمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> تسلم الايادي ربنا يباركك  جميلة وبنفس الوقت غريبة جدا  جدا الف شكر


_
ميرسى حبيبتى لمشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نـــــــــــــــــــــورتى
:Love_Letter_Send:
_​


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رائعه جدا وغريبة اول مرة اشوفها
ميرسي على الموضوع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## staregypt (10 نوفمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *رائعه جدا وغريبة اول مرة اشوفها
> ميرسي على الموضوع
> الرب يباركك​*


_ميرسى حبيبتى على مشاركتك
نـــــــــــــــــورتى
:999:
_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*جمييييله اشكرك*


----------



## staregypt (10 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *جمييييله اشكرك*


_أشكرك على مشاركتك
 نــــــــــــــورت_
:999:​


----------



## prayer heartily (11 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا ظواهر عجيبه خالص
الطبيعه بكل ما فيها تسبح الله 
شكرا


----------



## MAJI (11 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحانك يارب
الطبيعة اعظم فنانة






شكرا على تعب محبتك 
الرب يبارك جهودك


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مميز​


----------



## staregypt (11 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> فعلا ظواهر عجيبه خالص
> الطبيعه بكل ما فيها تسبح الله
> شكرا


شكرا لمشاركتك
نـــــــــــــــــــــورت
:dance:​


----------



## staregypt (11 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> موضوع مميز​


شكرا لمشاركتك
نــــــــــــــــــــورت
:dance:​


----------



## staregypt (11 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> سبحانك يارب
> الطبيعة اعظم فنانة
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى جدا لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك
نـــــــــــــــــــــورت
:dance:​


----------

